# high grade boards



## arthur kierski (Oct 31, 2010)

i took a sample of boards with gold plating all over, fingers, and black chips with golden legs-----i did the extraction with gold stripper(cianide based) and it took over half an hour-----usually the gold platings of cellboards take less then a minute------
after dropping the gold i obtained 2,7grams of gold per kilo and was very surprised.
unfortunatelly i cannot make a foto of these boards
has any one in the forum knows or heard of such a rich boards?
here buyers pays 5dollars per kilo for mother boards----and 12dollars per kilo for these boards that i mentioned-----
please , coments are welcome
Arthur kierski


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 31, 2010)

Would really love to see those boards...
can you tell where did they come from or aserial number?

that is alot of gold per kilo, 118$ to be exact...


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2010)

Even though they are stripped please post a picture of what is left,maybe one of us will recognise the boards.


----------



## arthur kierski (Oct 31, 2010)

monday i will try to send a picture of the now barren boards
Arthur


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok thank you.In the mean time,heres some really neat wires for you guys to look at.They are gold(obviously),I processed a single wire just for verification and it tested black as night,I will probably be running these in the next week.
Images deleted


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 1, 2010)

unfortunatelly i couldnt make a foto of the boards-----
the only thing i can see in the boards are:
hp 05472-60003 /3oi
in the board is also written:a3Time and Memory group
each board weights about 120grams


----------



## qst42know (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it possible these are camera boards? 

Sorry I found very little with the numbers you provided.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 1, 2010)

they are too big to be camera boards-----i think that hp is hewlett packard---because it is separated from the numbers by this logomark


----------



## skippy (Nov 1, 2010)

Are they newer or older? I found some rather old HP boards a while back and posted some pics in the gallery. Mine came from a broken piece of test equipment and an old workstation. 
I'm guessing that your boards are accessory boards from some ancient test equipment maybe for something like an oscilloscope say. Hope your contact can get you lots of these boards.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 2, 2010)

it seems that it is from year 1985 and is more then 1000kilos---besides all i said the black chips have inside 0,90grams of gold per kilo,making a total of 3,60 grams per kilo----yes,it seems to be acessory boards----when i receive more samples i will make a photo of them (next thursday---i hope)
thanks, Arthur


----------



## Geld Konig (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi Arthur,
I have a HP board , I think, is equal yours.
HP number serie 00046-66500 made in USA Rev. C


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 3, 2010)

Good lord,I have well over 100 pounds of these,from HP,and IBM,and a few from cray,and I am getting a big load next week from the military,there are always some good mainframes in the stuff I get from them.


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 3, 2010)

Geld Konig said:


> Hi Arthur,
> I have a HP board , I think, is equal yours.
> HP number serie 00046-66500 made in USA Rev. C



Sorry to put the light out Geld Konig, but under the mask it is copper, no gold.
just by looking at the difference in color from the contact points to the area that you uncovered one can learn that they are not the same.

if you want to be sure, preper a dilute AR solution HCL (3 drops) water (3 drops) nitric (2 drops)... mix and drip on the uncovered metal, give it a minute to react, notice the color and then test with stannous chloride on Q tip.

Testing is very importent because there are exceptions every now and then...


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 3, 2010)

Geld Konig---unfortunatelly (to you)it is not the same---in your foto i do not see black chips with golden legs and i dont see gold fingers----each board weights 120grams, have two sets of gold fingers with 22fingers each and plated in both sides ---and 25grams of black chips with golden legs----
thanks 
Arthur


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that if those are in fact HP server boards, the traces are gold plated under the solder mask. I have sold this type of HP board before on e-bay. In fact, I think this type of board brought up quite the discussion on mask removal here on the board a while back.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 3, 2010)

silversaddle1 said:


> Well I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that if those are in fact HP server boards, the traces are gold plated under the solder mask. I have sold this type of HP board before on e-bay. In fact, I think this type of board brought up quite the discussion on mask removal here on the board a while back.


Yes it is.....and yes it did.That was when we started discussing caustic for masque removing.
I have had 10's of 1000's of pounds of boards throughout the years,and the only (pcb)ones I keep for myself are the boards with gold plated tracings,pin/wirewrap boards or,boards that have very obvious exposed gold.
The tracings on these boards appear gold plated,not copper.I should go through some of my stuff and show you guys some of the stuff I have.It is very neat.maybe I'll take some pics before I start incinerating so others can enjoy what they looked like too.


----------



## arthur kierski (Nov 3, 2010)

i am just saying that the fotos of the boards that Geld Konig sent, are not the boards that i analysed and yealded the numbers that i wrote to you in this thread---my boards had gold fingers ,black chips with gold plated legs and gold plating almost in the whole boards
Arthur


----------



## silversaddle1 (Nov 3, 2010)

arthur kierski said:


> i am just saying that the fotos of the boards that Geld Konig sent, are not the boards that i analysed and yealded the numbers that i wrote to you in this thread---my boards had gold fingers ,black chips with gold plated legs and gold plating almost in the whole boards
> Arthur



Arthur, We understand these boards are not the same as yours. We were just talking about the gold traces under the mask on the boards in the photos.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 4, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> Sorry to put the light out Geld Konig, but under the mask it is copper, no gold.
> just by looking at the difference in color from the contact points to the area that you uncovered one can learn that they are not the same.
> 
> if you want to be sure, preper a dilute AR solution HCL (3 drops) water (3 drops) nitric (2 drops)... mix and drip on the uncovered metal, give it a minute to react, notice the color and then test with stannous chloride on Q tip.
> ...


You must be very careful when conducting a test such as this. The amount of precious metal that is present is so small that it is almost instantly cemented on the remaining base metal. A test with stannous may indicate there in no gold, but that may not be the case. You are FAR better served to test with just nitric. If you have a gold surface, it won't react instantly, unlike a copper surface. Tested long enough, you can eliminate the trace, leaving behind the thin film of gold. 

Harold


----------



## samuel-a (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree Harold, this is also a good way to test.

what i wrote is only my way of testing.
it's working for me, looking at the color of the drop and then SnCl test ususally give positive if the is some traces of gold.

i'v tested my test method on a known gold plating over copper (slot cpu finger) and it showed positive for gold.


----------

